# JOUSTING. Non-Pro noob sport shots.



## Canosonic (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a bit interestingly rare. Don't see this everyday. So , even though me and my gear suck, I decided to post these in the "proest" section of this forum. I don't even comment here, so... Bad place in the crowd, Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 Non-Apo, cloudy sky, ISO 1600 on 400D. What else do you need?
Enjoy these as you can. Critique always accepted.

#1
Warming up





#2





#3
"Look upon thy death!"





#4
Red Drake




#5
Pour le Roi de France!




#6
Engage! 




#7
Mayday!Mayday! Red Drake Down!




#8
Reinforcements.




#9





#10





:mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 7, 2010)

Some nice shots but cropped a bit too tight, we have lots of events like this in the UK, a friend of mine is one of the top armourers in europe here's some gauntlets that were ordered from a gentleman in Switzland 
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/422065494_nid3f-L.jpg
and some from an event at Bolsover Castle


----------



## Canosonic (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks cool. What a weird hobby.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2010)

great shots!


----------



## stephras07 (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like #9 - lots of good action with the splintered lance flying everywhere.


----------



## Canosonic (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad someone enjoyed them.


----------



## Centralian (Jun 17, 2010)

Very unique shots, well done.


----------



## kellyjadewray (Jun 17, 2010)

The first photo, 'Warming Up', shows character. How to crowd is into it and excited and the main focus is how the man on the horse is involving with the crowd. It looks like a great atmosphere to be in!


----------



## JBLoudG20 (Jun 17, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Some nice shots but cropped a bit too tight, we have lots of events like this in the UK, a friend of mine is one of the top armourers in europe here's some gauntlets that were ordered from a gentleman in Switzland
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/422065494_nid3f-L.jpg
> and some from an event at Bolsover Castle




Yikes. Waaay over pp'd


----------

